# Cotton Pickin' BBQ Comp in Hartselle, AL this weekend



## kathrynn (May 16, 2013)

Just wanted to tell yall in Alabama to come out to the Cotton Pickin' BBQ Comp this weekend in Hartselle.  Sounds like its going to be fun!  BBQ comp as well as a craft show too!  If you do facebook....Look it up....tons more information there that on the Chamber of Commerce web links.

Helping Jobeaz BBQ and Wings....Joey and Sandy Boyd!  Going to be their assistant this weekend.

Kat


----------



## bbqbrett (May 16, 2013)

Sounds like fun.  Too bad I am not in that part of the country.  Have fun at the comp and let us know how it goes!  What are the categories for this one?


----------



## kathrynn (May 16, 2013)

This is a KCBS and ABA event....so the pros will do the usual...chicken, ribs, pp and brisket.  The Amateurs will be doing chicken and ribs.  Will take some pics along the weekend and show them when I get back online Sunday.

Excited!  Gotta get up early and head out!

Kat


----------



## bbqbrett (May 17, 2013)

That should be a great expeirence.  The only couple of comps I have done are KCBS and it was a lot of work but also a lot of fun.


----------



## dougmays (May 20, 2013)

are pictures going to be on this thread or the other one you have going?


----------



## kathrynn (May 20, 2013)

dougmays said:


> are pictures going to be on this thread or the other one you have going?


Doug....later today or tomorrow....I will post pics here.  Don't have any of the food...no time.  But have some of the teams that were there.  Mike Davis from Lotta Bull was there.  He is a riot.

I do have some pics on Facebook tho.  Will be the same ones I post here.

Kat


----------



## kathrynn (May 21, 2013)

Here are some of the Pics from the Comp.  Didnt get a chance to get any of the food except Sandy's dessert entry.  I have seen a lot of Back Woods, Jambo's, home-made stick burners, Stumps, WSMs, Kamado Joe's and BGE smokers.  Didn't see any pellet ones at this comp.













Big Blue Que.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ May 21, 2013






Big Blue Que from Athens, AL....love the logo!













Butts Bellies and Buddies Huntsville AL.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ May 21, 2013






Butts, Bellies and Buddies from Huntsville, AL













dessert turn in.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ May 21, 2013






Sandy's Dessert entry....chocolate...yummm













Joey getting ribs prepped.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ May 21, 2013






Joey prepping the ribs













Joey's gas water heater smoker.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ May 21, 2013






Joey's home done cooker.  Its an old gas water heater....slick and the doors dont leak smoke at all!













Mike Davis Lotta Bull.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ May 21, 2013






Mike Davis from Oklahoma....Lotta Bull BBQ...drove in from OK...in his truck pulling his purple smoker.













new trick.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ May 21, 2013






Here is a new trick for all of us using a tent in the rain!  Hula Hoops keep the rain from pooling on the tent!  Sweet!













sandy dessert.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ May 21, 2013






Joey and Sandy working on the dessert entry.













smoke me silly Madison AL.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ May 21, 2013






Smoke me Silly...from Madison where I am from.  They had three 22.5 WSMs, one 18.5 WSM and a mini.













Team Allegro....Mt Juliet TN.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ May 21, 2013






Team Allegro from Mt. Juliet, TN













Tootle Bug the BBQ dog.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ May 21, 2013






Tootle Bug....sweet little BBQ doggie













when pigs fly.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ May 21, 2013






Joey puts his "gargoyles" out under the awning of the RV....when pigs fly!

We did have a blast...got to actually see new stuff....help smoke/cook....and meet a bunch of nice folks. Team # wise....there were 27 in the pros...and 24 in the back yards.

Kat


----------



## themule69 (May 21, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Here are some of the Pics from the Comp.  Didnt get a chance to get any of the food except Sandy's dessert entry.  I have seen a lot of Back Woods, Jambo's, home-made stick burners, Stumps, WSMs, Kamado Joe's and BGE smokers.  Didn't see any pellet ones at this comp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










you had a dream Kat. sorry' you know the drill'

happy smoken.

David


----------



## bad santa (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the pics, looks like you had a great time. I like that hula hoop idea for the pooling rain on the tents, have lost several tents over the years from heavy rains.


----------



## foamheart (May 21, 2013)

That looked like a bunch of fun. But did they win/place/show? Did they get out the clubhouse?  I'm still the new guy, is it bad etiquette to ask?


----------



## dougmays (May 22, 2013)

Hula Hoops!? Who woulda thunk it! that's awesome though i gotta go get me some


----------



## kathrynn (May 22, 2013)

Mule.....yup I know the drill....but some of those pros like to keep their stuff a secret....gotta respect that when I was just a "step n fetch"!

Joey and Sandy...JoBeaz.....placed 3rd overall.  They did good!

Doug....and Bad Santa...that was why I showed the hula hoops....all those years of taking a tent to Travel Softball....could have saved some tents too.  Get the large ones from Dollar General or Walmart.  They help the best.  Will need 2 for each side of the tent.  That picture was easier than explaining how to put them in! 

Kat


----------



## bad santa (May 22, 2013)

I was wondering how they attach those hoops? Are they tied into the frame work of the overhead or just forced into position?

I just forked out the money for a hew Undercover tent that has the adjustable peak pole to help with the sagging of the canopy, that happens over the years. Just turn the spring loaded dial, and the peak pole adusts higher to keep canopy taunt. Still have a Caravan tent that I could use the hoops on though.


----------



## kathrynn (May 22, 2013)

Bad Santa said:


> I was wondering how they attach those hoops? Are they tied into the frame work of the overhead or just forced into position?
> 
> I just forked out the money for a hew Undercover tent that has the adjustable peak pole to help with the sagging of the canopy, that happens over the years. Just turn the spring loaded dial, and the peak pole adusts higher to keep canopy taunt. Still have a Caravan tent that I could use the hoops on though.


The expanding brace that goes across....they put one in the first half....and it goes between the inside of the tent fabric and the metal brace.  Then go to the 2nd half of that side and push one up too.  Each side of the tent gets 2 hula hoops.  Nothing but the force of the tent fabric and the metal expansion brace hold it in place. Push it up as far as it will go....and still stay in place.  Wind didn't make them move either.

Hope that wasnt clear as mud!  That is why I took a picture.  lol

Kat


----------



## bad santa (May 22, 2013)

Nope, it was understood very well Thank You, just from the picture it looked like the hoops were on the sides instead of inside on the frames. Thanks again for the scoop, it's a great idea to be shared.


----------

